# What's the deal w/ StopZilla...???



## mark4man (Jun 9, 2002)

*hello...*

my question is..._IS_ there a viable alternative to StopZilla...???

I have it at present...on my pc (win 7 pro), but...it takes _SO LONG _to load...I'm wondering if there's an alternative.

&...beyond their walk-thru phone support system whereby they claim to be able to recover _ANY_ computer after hacked, horsed, wared, virused or whatever...what exactly do they do that windows firewall (or other security apps) don't do...???

right now...I am running...AVG Anti-Virus 2012 & System Mechanic 10.8.5.

if I dump StopZilla (at over $200 annually) & turn windows firewall on...do I really need anything else beyond the above...???

thanx,


*mark4man*


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

StopZilla is basically junk from what I've read.

You can accomplish the same functions for a lot less money by getting an AV/firewall combination and running it in conjunction with something like Spybot S&D (which is free).

A review in PC Magazine stated the program's ability to remove malware is limited. 

STOPzilla 5.0 Review & Rating | PCMag.com


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I run Avast and malwarebytes which are both free for home users.


----------



## Tim161 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have stopzilla now and it is very good I also got the tech support option with it and it is in my opinion good.


----------

